# Your top 5 movies



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm sure this had been done before but I didn't see it (or look that long for it). What are your top 5 favorite movies (nothing NC-17 or Adult, please  - yeah, there go my top 3 :lol: ) in any order (you can put more than 5 but list the top 5 and then the others. 

I am still having to thing about mine...

I'm sure something with Chevy Chase (Fletch, Fletch Lives, Vacation(s)) will end up in my top 5.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Field of Dreams
BraveHeart
Planes, Trains, Automobiles
LOTR (All the combination of the three) 
Dances with Wolves

Honorable mention
Christmas Story
Apollo13
Titanic
Alian
Terminator
Jurassic Park
Toy Story
Shrek

Lots of good ones


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

it's easier for me to do this via genres, but if i had to make a top five list, it would be:

1.)Casablanca
2.)Champagne for Caeser
3.)Lord of the Rings(I consider all three one complete film)
4.)Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
5.)Singin' in the Rain


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

So many movies, so little time:

Gone with the Wind
Bullit
Lawrence of Arabia
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2001


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

1) Shawshank Redemption
2) The Great Escape

The first two are easy. After that, it really depends on what genre I'm in the mood for:

3) Terminator (scifi favorite)
4) Monty Python and the Holy Grail (comedy favorite)
5) Top Gun (action favorite)

_it's easier for me to do this via genres_

Me too. I can name off the favorites in several genres much more easily. Choosing which of these is an all time favorite is almost impossible, because depending on my mood they change.

I love scifi films, and rank _Terminator, Aliens _ and _The Matrix _ at the top of the genre.

In fantasy, _Lord of the Rings _ and _Highlander_ are some of my favorite films.

In comedies I love _Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Life of Brian _ and _Princess Bride _ and could watch them over and over again.

Crime/Mystery films like _Se7en, Usual Suspects _ are also high on the list. _Memento_ also might be in this category.

Suspense films like _Psycho_ and _Rear Window _ are also on the list.

War movies are abundant as well, from semi-historical, _Braveheart_ and _Gladiator_ to more modern like _Full Metal Jacket _ and _We Were Soldiers_.

I mentioned _Top Gun _ in my top five as an action favorite and include it there just for its pure adrenaline rush it gave me. It was also the first film I've ever heard in surround sound and I can still recall the unique feeling of hearing the jets scream off the carrier deck all around me.

The various _Indiana Jones _ films easily fills out the top spots in action films with plenty of honorable mentions like _Jurassic Park _ below it.

Drama/Historical has _Apollo 13 _ and _Titanic_.

Romantic comedy has far too many classics and newer films. I love Tom Hanks/Meg Ryan in _You've Got Mail _ and _Sleepless in Seattle_.

Other more drama/romance movies like _An Officer and a Gentleman _ are also on my favorites list.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm gonna go with my top 5 that I've seen the MOST often because I never get tired of them.....

1. Terminator 2 -- So many amazing moments. The T1000 morphing shots (which at the time were way ahead of anything available in other movies), Sarah Connor goes Rambo, the initial "What?????" shots when we first realize that Arnold is the good guy, and the Michael Biehn-esque Robert Patrick is the heavy, Sarah in the steel mill cocking the shotgun one armed, and finally, to this day STILL the all time best deleted scenes (The scene in the garage where they pull Arnold's chip, and Sarah tries to destroy his CPU..... the scenes where John tries to teach him how to act more human, etc.....). The first movie is still great, and the third was good, but pales when compared to #2 (with the exception of the holy sh-t!!! ending which we all KNEW was inevitable).

#2: The Matrix -- Great premise, great execution, great action, and buckets of cool comic book-esque film shots that would make Tarentino twitch in glee. The 2nd film was good UNTIL it ground to a halt with the "Architect" scenes. The third REALLY disappointed as they went for a Messiah-esque ending when we wanted a death star explosion like climax. Still, a fun universe to play with, and I think fans may get more forgiving of the second and third films as the years go by. Honorable mention to the Animatrix DVD with some trippy anime scenes.

#3: Kill Bill (I'm going to treat both movies as one for this). Tarentino crams everything but the kitchen sink into these films and it makes for one hell of a rollercoaster ride. For those who like their films deep, the story winds up with a Dark protagonist who gets redeemed by her daughter in the final scenes. Q. knows how to write snappy dialogue, and it was a sin that Carradine didn't get a Best Supporting Actor nod for Bill. He'll never get scenes that juicy again in his lifetime. Only bad thing I can say was that I wanted to see a big battle between her and Bill. The anticlimactic death blow came too soon.

#4 -- OK enough action...... OfficeSpace. A movie that snuck up on me. Becomes more and more fun each time I see it. ESPECIALLY when Ron Livingston goes from stressed to "who gives a sh-t?" mode and winds up having his life fall into place perfectly after that moment. Jennifer Aniston (mmmm, Jennifer Aniston before she went too skinny on us) is the cherry on top.

#5 -- Somewhere in Time. Here's one for my sappy side. When I was a teenager I had a huge crush on Jane Seymour, and the whole time travel/history piece really resonated with me. Harder to watch now with Christopher Reeve and his tragedy, but still a great watch (and one of the all time best date movies ever) 

a few more bubbling under the top 5 with different reasons for being watched over and over again 6: The Fifth Element (coolest looking movie since Blade Runner, with Comedy, Action, and Drama all whipped into a perfect confection by Luc Besson) 7: Risky Business (Teen Sex Comedy meets art film... I still haven't figured out whether Rebecca DeMornay planned the whole thing or whether it was a happy accident) 8: Blade Runner (The director's cut WITHOUT the Ford narration and the tacked on happy ending) 9: Lord of the Rings (once again, I'll count it as one..... Best. Epic. Ever. Sorry, George Lucas. The final battle juxtaposed with Frodo's battle with Gollum passed the final third of Return of the Jedi to win the white knuckled edge of your seat award that George had held for twenty years with me.) 10: Hmmmm, For sentimental reasons only... The Breakfast Club. One of those John Hughes movies that just hit all the right notes, and focused on "my" generation's authority issues at the time (I was just starting college) "Could you describe the ruckus, sir?".


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

1. T2
2. Kill Bills (one movie , 2 dvds  )
3. Vacation or X-mas Vacation 
4. Apollo 13
5. Star Wars (all 6 )


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

1. Powder(anyone remember that one?)
2. Rocky Horror Picture Show(don't dream it, BE IT)
3. National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
4. Lilo and Stitch
5. Tie-Batman(1989) and Dead Poets' Society


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

My favorites include:
- Time travel movies like: "The Final Countdown" and "Running Against Time"
- Funny traveling movies like: "Planes, Trains & Automobiles" and "The Out of Towners" (old one)
- Other favorites: "Toy Story 1 & 2" and "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World"

There are many more, just hard for me to think of them. 

Any movie that I had purchased on VHS and then repurchased on DVD is probably a favorite.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Ciizen Kane
Casablanca
Rashoman
Battleship Potemkin
The Producers


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Honorary Mention to Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs. It is still the most imaginative and most innovative animated film ever made.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

1) T2
2) T2
3) T2
4) T2
5) T2

Did I mention T2? I thinks it's one of, if not the, great sci-fi movies of all time. Very cool. Just watched the platinum edition DVD a few days ago.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

-Matrix
-LOTR
-Star Wars

Okay so thats would be 12 individual films total but who's counting


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

1.The Good Bad and the Ugly!
2.Blade
3.Man on Fire
4.Scareface!
5.Any given Sunday!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Groundhog Day
Groundhog Day
Groundhog Day
Groundhog Day
Groundhog Day _(sorry :sure: )_

CE3K
2001
AF1
Top Gun
Officer and a Gentleman

As Good As It Gets
The Professional
The Fifth Element
Hunt for Red October
Death Wish

A Fish Called Wanda
True Lies
Alien
Field of Dreams
Twister


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

1. Die Hard - an oldie, but still a great action flic, Collectors edition is remastered in THX EX.
2. American Wedding
3. Ronin - Decent car chases
4. Gladiator - If your processor doesn't support ES or EX you really haven't experienced this DVD.
5. Matrix

Other favs,
Sum of all fears, (Any Tom Clancey Stuff)
Collateral
All Starwars 
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Any Given Sunday
LOTR
Pearl Harbor, great sound....Don't say it Ron, you mentioned Titanic.  
EuroTrip - I found the Scotty Doesn't Know ringtone. :grin:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You mean.. Pearl Harbor the Love story.  

I have never been so wrong on two movies.

1) Saw the Titanic trail a year before release, turned to my wife and told her that it was going to be a huge bomb. Who would want to see a movie about a ship hitting an iceburg. You already know that ending. 

2) When I saw the trailer for Pear Harbor, exact opposite effect. Thought wow you can do a lot with that movie. Little did I know what they had planned for it. 

On a side note, My father in law was on a destroyer in Pearl Harbor when it was bombe.

Ok.. little off topic. Forgot a few....
Yes Die Hard was excellent. Actually enjoyed the second two.

What about Sixth Sense... That would be honorable mention for me....

And.. have to add Pulp Fiction to my honorable mention list.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_2. American Wedding_

:lol: Just lost all respect for you. *just kidding*

_Honorary Mention to Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs. It is still the most imaginative and most innovative animated film ever made._

I find it interesting you would say so. Snow White isn't all that imaginative, as it was converted from an Aztec story. Yet another example of the white man stealing from the indians.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Not a list of my favorite movies (there are too many) but a list of my most watched movies.

The Buddy Holly Story
Pulp Fiction
True Romance
Desparodo
From Dusk To Dawn


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

#1 POWDER.......#2 The Matrix.........#3 Castaway........#4 Breakdown....... #5 Full Metal Jacket


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Hmmm.... well if sequels are counted as one complete movie...

1) Lord of the Rings
2) Star Wars
3) Switchback
4) Pirates of the Caribbean
5) War Party

Narrowly missing the top selection:

Galaxy Quest
Chicken Run
Four Weddings and a Funeral
Requiem for a Dream
Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> Not a list of my favorite movies (there are too many) but a list of my most watched movies.
> 
> The Buddy Holly Story
> Pulp Fiction
> ...


Come to think of it I've seen none of those movies at the theater, on pay per view, or on VHS. With the exception of the Buddy Holly story I have all of them on DVD.

Two of my favorite movie (which I've watched less than the above) I've owned VHS, Laser Disk and DVD. Those are:

The Right Stuff
Quigley Down Under


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Danny R said:


> _2. American Wedding_
> 
> :lol: Just lost all respect for you. *just kidding*


LOL, you didn't get a kick out of that at all, I thought the whole American Pie trio was funny as hell. The American Wedding bonus disc has a segment called "Stiffler Speak" where the dierector reviews how the character Steve Stiffler was evolved and Stiffler Speak vocabulary came to be.

I watch mostly Action flics, but I also enjoy comedies and old musicals.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> You mean.. Pearl Harbor the Love story.


And how does Titanic not fit into the chick flic category? :lol: Titanic and Pearl Harbor are one and the same.  Ahhh, gotcha....


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

The Magic Christian


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

There are so many that could be on my list but here is my top five for now.

1. Shawshank Redemption (get busy living or get busy dying)
2. The Searchers (1956) (the final scene is one of the best)
3. Pulp Fiction (I'll have a Royale with cheese)
4. Open Range (I like westerns)
5. Apocalypse Now (I love the smell of napalm)


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Top Gun (love the audio track)
The American President
Matrix
X-Men
Fantastic Four


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> And how does Titanic not fit into the chick flic category? :lol: Titanic and Pearl Harbor are one and the same.  Ahhh, gotcha....


:lol:

Well I will give you the Romantic sub plots are the same. Love triangle. However I saw a big difference betweent the two.

IMHO...

The Titanic used a love story as a way to tell the story of a ship that hit and iceberg.

Pearl Harbor use a historic setting to show a love story.

To me a big difference and the Acadamy thought so too....

As to American Wedding. Have to agree with you on the first. Thought it was classic.. Lots of funny bits. HOwever the second and three I thought were not even close. Way to much Steckler... Heck the cloned up with adding a brother yikes.. Hated the character and thought it distracted from the movie.

But that is what makes movies wonderful.. Enough for all.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Shocked no one had The Godfather (at least II) in their list.

I think Shawshank Redemption would be in my top 5, such a great movie. 

I actually have Citizen Kane and Casablanca in my queue so I should get to see those soon.

La Vita e Bella is a great movie if you guys haven't seen it (I noticed a few softies in here  )


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Shawshank Redemption was a great movie.. Lots of great movies for sure. Another one that keeps popping in my mind is "In the Name of the Father".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> Top Gun (love the audio track)


Yes! Way back when I first got a stereo receiver, I used the _Top Gun_ sound track to demonstrate the stereo effect. With jet fighters swooshing across the screen, it was an impressive demo.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

My top five are:

1. To Have and Have Not (Lauren Bacall is awesome - 'You know how to whistle don't you, Steve? You just put your lips together and blow.')

2. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (Whenever it is on TV I find myself watching it even though I have it on DVD. I think the song "Pure Imagination" is a great song to encourage kids and adults to dream and dream big. I also beleive every spoiled kid should be required to watch it and take a test on why being selfish, arrogant, rude, etc. is wrong.)

3. Star Wars (The original Star Wars always takes me back when I was 12 years old and the hope that good always triumphs over evil. Plus I always wanted to have a astomech droid like R2D2.)

4. The Music Man (This is the only musical I really like. The songs were memorable like "Trouble, Ya Got Trouble" and "Seventy-Six Trombones". Robert Preston and Shirley Jones were perfect for the leads.)

5. It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World (I laughed so hard the first time I saw this movie. I doubt that there will ever be a movie produced again that has so many movie stars in it. To me it's Stanley Kramer's greatest achievement).

My honorable mentions list include Logan's Run, Close Encounters, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Dead Poet's Society, The Truman Show, The Sixth Sense, The Matrix, Planet of the Apes (original), Rear Window, and Butch Cassidy and the Sundace Kid.


----------

